# American Kenpo Seminar



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

American Kenpo Seminar in London ontario at O. K. K. A. studios.
http://www.geocities.com/okkastudios/

The instructor will be Jason Arnold of J.A.K.S.
http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/jaks-home.html


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 22, 2001)

Man, I had a blast, it was a real wake up call. Nice to train that way too. I need to work out more! Talk about motivators!
:boing2:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2001)

I agree Gou it was a great class, I just wish I lasted longer.  Jason is a great instructor and the extensions he and Pat worked through where very impressive.

I'm heading back to the gym cardio classes.  I too am extremely out of shape.  :shrug: 

btw: my first post (heh heh)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2001)

How's the ribs and neck?  Have the whelts faded yet?

You guys all took a beating.  It was very impressive and a big part of me was glad I wasn't in the middle of it.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 22, 2001)

You know you're having fun when you draw blood.
:cuss:
I 'm ok, a little sore but ok. It was a great class. I loved it. You have to get back into shape lady if you wanna come out again! I felt bad for ya that your stepped out on us. 

Actually, I was looking forward to banging with you.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2001)

I'm not sure exactly how to take that!!   

_backing away slowly_ 

Nice Gou, you wouldn't hurt me ole buddy ole pal?

 

One day bud, I'll let you get close enough to get your hands on me.  But, just remember to wear a cup!


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 23, 2001)

thanks for attending my class and to Paul for hosting it.it is always a pleasure for me to share what i have learned.till next time later
ps congads tim hartman on his award as arnis instructor of the year. way da go bud!
jaybacca


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 23, 2001)

He hath spoken!

Obviously the whiskey hasn't taken affect yet.

Dot, Dot, Dot, I'm the nice guy in the group... remember? 
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2001)

Jaybacca's next seminar will be on the 24th of this month for all those coming.
:fart:


----------

